

Another Shoe Drops on Facebook - dmoney67
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/10/your-money/hacked-on-facebook-and-seeking-help-the-haggler.html

======
herval
Someone at NYT _must_ have lost some bucks on the IPO...

